# Kayak drive options??



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Other than Hobie...who offers a kayak drive or propulsion system?

Been looking at kayaks and just wanted to explore options.

Thanks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Native I believe is the only other human powered propulsion system. Ocean kayak has one that is propelled by a trolling motor, however in Florida you will have to register it like a boat.


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Native Watercraft offers what they call a "Propel Pedal Drive" and Ocean Kayak makes a kayak called the Torque which essentially has a thru hull trolling motor.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a Native Mariner Propel and loved it. But Hobie and Native are the only two that make a pedal system other than a trolling motor.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

http://bassyaks.com/ Makes trolling motor kits for most Yaks.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Telum Pisces said:


> I had a Native Mariner Propel and loved it. But Hobie and Native are the only two that make a pedal system other than a trolling motor.


 
Which one do you like the most?
Native or Hobie...as for as stability, comfort and the drive system.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

barefoot said:


> Which one do you like the most?
> Native or Hobie...as for as stability, comfort and the drive system.


Here's the reason I bought the Native over the Hobie. 

1) I could not afford the PA at the time. 
2) The mariner had flat foot wells which allowed me to stand easier than the Hobie outback and revolution
3) The mariner had a tunnel hull design which has more stable than the outback and the revolution
4) The mariner had a ton of deck space to put things. I didn't care for hatch space since I want everything in reach while fishing etc...
5) The PA was very heavy compared to the mariner

I tested both before I bought the Native Mariner. I did like the Hobie motion a little better. But the stability and deck space was a bigger factor for me, so I purchased the Native Mariner. I got the stability of a Hobie PA for the price equivalent to the Hobie Outback. I could stand up and throw a cast net. And I even did so with my 5 year old in the front of the yak too.

The new Native propel drives come with a slightly less pitched prop which I think greatly improved the feeling of the drive system. Less resistance. The first generation propel systems felt like pedaling uphill in 10th gear on a bike. But the new prop made it much better and very enjoyable to pedal.

Reverse is awesome when fishing docks too. I would fish next to someone in a hobie and I could hold my position in wind and current while they would have to swing back around after getting blown off the spot.

Cons of the propel system is the fact that it takes about 15" of water to operate it. You can flip it up and out of the way and paddle and it will float in spit. If you don't like the bike pedal motion, that might be a con as well. 

I would still pick the Native over a Hobie outback or revo. But I would pick the PA if you had the funds for it and didn't mind the weight issue.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

native and hobie are it as far as self-propelled.

with the native you have two choices--as was noted, and both are the Mariner model, just two lengths.

with Hobie there are like 10 different models. so comparing the boats themselves can be difficult. there are Hobie boats designed for budget and for high-end tournament fishing. 

if comparing the Pro Angler to the Mariner, the PA 12 is closest in size and weight. the Mariner is like 90 pounds? and the PA 12 is 98. 
i have a PA 12, and i would put it up against any other makers highest-end boat and take it's features over them all day long.

as far as the drives between the two, the Mirage Drive can be used in water under a foot deep, with short shallow pumps. i don't think you have that option with the Propel. It's either up or down? 
Micha has a buddy with the Propel and he was not impressed. I have no experience with it personally. with a boat like the Pro Angler available, my mind was made up pretty quick.

cheers.
drew


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Good points on both.
Thanks for the input.

Now to start saving, lol.


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

Native Watercraft makes several boats with the propel drive, but the one best suited for the Pensacola area is the Mariner 12.5. The main difference in Native's Propel drive and Hobie's Mirage drive is that the Propel is a bicycle style motion with a prop while the Mirage is a back-and-forth style motion with fins underneath. The main advantage of the Mariner is that you can pedal backwards in it, while the main advantage of the Hobies is that you can still pedal in very shallow water.

The Mariner 12.5 has some pretty awesome features to it. Native makes one of the best seats out there. It is very comfortable, breathable, and dries quickly. It is also a very stable boat. It has a tunneled hull, so it puts all your weight on the outside edges of the boat, making it great for standing. And with it's low deck in the back, it is the easiest kayak to get back in if you fall out.

When Native came out with this boat several years back, they had some issues with Propel drive. They have since fixed all of these problems and greatly improved the drive system. If anyone wants to test this boat out, we have a demo model at Pensacola Kayak & Sail.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting the video and for the info.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Go try a hobie and then try a native. I tried the mariner and then i tried the hobie pa. I now have owned a hobie for 2 years. Dont regret anything.


----------

